# Pennsylvania



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*2 Cs & a Bee BEEKEEPERS' ASSOC*
Martinsburg, PA
http://www.ccbee.org

*ALLEGHENY MOUNTAIN BKPRS ASSOC
*Lavale, MD
http://alleghenybeekeepers.blogspot.com*

BEAVER VALLEY BKPRS ASSOC
*Aliquippa, PA
http://www.beavervalleybees.com*

BEEKEEPERS OF THE SUSQUEHANNA VALLEY
*http://www.thebeeyard.org*

BERKS AND SCHUYLKILL COUNTIES BKPRS ASSOC
*Schuylkill/Berks County Extension Office
http://www.berksandschuylkillbeekeepers.org*

BUCKS COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Plumsteadville, PA
http://www.bucksbeekeepers.com*

CAPITAL AREA BKPRS ASSOC
*Harrisburg, PA
http://capitalbeekeepers.org*

CENTRE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Pleasant Gap, PA
http://www.centrecountybees.com*

CHESTER COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*West Chester, PA
www.chescobees.org

*FRANKLIN COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*http://franklincountybeekeepersassociation.blogspot.com*

LANCASTER COUNTY BKPRS SOCIETY
*http://www.lancasterbeekeepers.org*

LEHIGH VALLEY BKPRS ASSOC*
www.lehighvalleybeekeepers.org 

*MONTGOMERY COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Skippack, PA
http://www.montcobeekeepers.org*

PA STATE BKPRS ASSOC
*www.PAStateBeekeepers.org*

PHILADELPHIA BKPRS GUILD
*Philadelphia, PAhttp://www.phillybeekeepers.org/*

SUSQUEHANNA BKPRS ASSOC
*Montrose, PA
http://susquehannabeekeeping.com

*WASHINGTON COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Washington, PA
http://www.washingtoncountybeekeepersassociation.com/
*
YORK COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*York, PA
http://www.ycbk.org


----------

